# ISO Hush Puppies Recipe



## LoisR (Aug 27, 2005)

I like the hushpuppies that are like a yeast dough (maybe) and are served with honey butter. I cannot find a recipe. Would a yeast doughnut recipe work?


----------



## jkath (Aug 27, 2005)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/search.php?searchid=72134

Hi Lois! 
Here's a listing of some of the hush puppy recipes that came through here recently. Hopefully you'll find what you're looking for. If not, let us know and I bet someone will be by shortly with another recipe for you


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Aug 28, 2005)

Lois

I live in Oak Island and know what you are talking about. Around here they take a recipe like the one Raine gave you and add a little sugar. I would try a tblsp. first and if not sweet enough add more the next time.


----------

